# Get Your Tickets Folks Only Two Sprigs Of Millet Each



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Can I ring the bell mom to let people know that the show is about to begin

*

Oops the bell moved and I think I got a bit stuck 

*

Come on sing it with me
Ding Ding Ding
DeeDing Ding Ding
DeeDing Ding Ding
DaDa Ding Dong Dong

*

Pay up pay up Folks Just a few seats left
Tickets 2 sprigs of millet each 

*




My autograph can be got back stage*

*

Ddddats all for now folks .


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, your Houdini is awesome! I loved watching your boy going through the budgie version of an agility course!! :2thumbs:


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Houdini - 'No mum, I will _not_ take a bow!' 
He's brillliant Mary :star:


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

That's adorable!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks Aluz Julie anf Renė...ha ha you are right Julie he' d rather puff those little feathers up and get a scritch than bow LoL 
I havent figured out how to multiquote yet...Im a bit slow when it comes to technology


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Multi quote? hmy:
I tried to read the instructions and decided it was easier to do it all individually :wacko:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Whew, I'm glad there were seats left... I couldn't miss this show!  Mary I love how quickly Houdini is learning Elsa's agility routine! That is so amazing, and so fun to watch . I think a lot of it has to do with the trainer . Awesome job, both you and your budgies!

ps Mary and Julie... for Multipe Quotes, look in the lower right corner of the posts and you will find a a square with " quote marks and a + plus sign. Click this icon on each person's post you wish to quote, then click the blue Post Reply button. Let me know if you have any more questions on it .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Houdini is spectacular! I'm so impressed he's learned the routine so quickly. The ticket price was well worth it and I may have to pay a second time just to view the show again!*


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

petites said:


> Multi quote? hmy:
> I tried to read the instructions and decided it was easier to do it all individually :wacko:


Try RavensGryf (Julie's) directions I found them easier to follow than the instructions 



RavensGryf said:


> Whew, I'm glad there were seats left... I couldn't miss this show!  Mary I love how quickly Houdini is learning Elsa's agility routine! That is so amazing, and so fun to watch . I think a lot of it has to do with the trainer . Awesome job, both you and your budgies!
> 
> ps Mary and Julie... for Multipe Quotes, look in the lower right corner of the posts and you will find a a square with " quote marks and a + plus sign. Click this icon on each person's post you wish to quote, then click the blue Post Reply button. Let me know if you have any more questions on it .


Thanks Julie and Thanks too for the multiquote instructions you made it real easy even for a technical dumbo like me to follow and to prove it here is my first multiquote post 



FaeryBee said:


> *Houdini is spectacular! I'm so impressed he's learned the routine so quickly. The ticket price was well worth it and I may have to pay a second time just to view the show again!*


Hee hee you'll be robbed in millet buying tickets LoL Thanks Deborah. He has picked up a few things fairly quickly but Budgies are real fast learners. I cant do this yet with the babies as I dont want to use the toys with Primrose and Nellow and then use them with Elsa and Houdini just in case there might be anything contagious that they pick up especially with the liklihood of french moult. I will have to get more toys and start building them a course two


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Birdigirl said:


> Try RavensGryf (Julie's) directions I found them easier to follow than the instructions
> 
> Thanks Julie and Thanks too for the multiquote instructions you made it real easy even for a technical dumbo like me to follow and to prove it here is my first multiquote post


Yay ! I'm so glad what I said actually made sense and was easy to follow lol .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Mary Houdini is beautiful and he is really clever. His training is going so well. Maybe Houdini can teach Indigo some tricks.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Houdini, I am very impressed by your little show! :clap: :star:

Well worth the price, indeed  

Mary, he's brilliant! I love "meeting" your flock


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

LynandIndigo said:


> Mary Houdini is beautiful and he is really clever. His training is going so well. Maybe Houdini can teach Indigo some tricks.


Thanks Lyn. Indigo can learn tricks real easy if you want to start teaching him some...first I'd observe him to see if there is something he really likes to do that you can incorporate into a simple trick...getting praise for this gives him confidence to go on and learn the next trick. Then you can start with going up a ladder and stepping up when he gets to the top or going through a kitchen towel roll tube...but dont give him a long tube cut it into small little rings of different lengths and then start with the shorter length which should only be about 2 inches at most in length to begin with so he can see his way through it without being scared of it and when he happily hops through that and enjoys it move on to a slightly longer tube tunnel increasing the length by an inch or two each time he is ready to progress until he happily runs through the tunnel. I turned the tunnel into a raised tunnel by putting it through some hamster cube toys...you can really build any kind of course you want using safe syrian hamster toys and budgie toys. The hoops are actually from a childrens ring game which I play with my other parrot Mr Biggles and they are fixed in place using bendy Hamster bridges to hold them in place. If you arrange them close together and for the first while sort of close in the spaces by placing obstacles or your hand to block Indigo from going where you dont want him to go so that he learns to hop through the rings from perch to perch and then get lots of praise for doing it and it wont be long before Indigo gets the idea and joins in the fun and has thst trick off to perfection...Budgies are really smart and learn things very quickly...of course they do like to go off for a fly round the room sometimes when your in the middle of teaching them somethimg but thats okay you just let them settle then get your perch preferably a long perch so you dont have to be running after him and get him to step up...no praise for this because if you praise it then he will repeat it and keep repeating it ...place him back to just before the step he took off in flight from and cup your hand round him and walk him through that step while held in your hand...repeat the cupping hand steps a couple of times and then try him solo...if he fliys off again just repeat and keep repeating until he gets it..10 mins at a time is enough of a training session to begin with. You dont want to bore him you want to keep him interested and always end the session with something he can do so it ends with lots of praise and a head scratch ( if Indigo enjoys a head scratch that is). The shake hands is real easy. Sit Indigo on a perch and instead of coming from the front like you do for a step up you come from the side to behind his foot and underneath it to push it gently into raising and clasping your finger...after a while he will learn to shake hands and you wont need to gently push his foot anymore for he will reach out to shake hands once he sees your finger coming from the side...budgies look a lot to your finger motion to show them what you want them to do in a trick so make sure that your finger signals are the same for each movement you want them to do...like you move your finger one way to get them to go forward and then move it sjightly differently to go up a ladder and so on but dont change what a particular finger movement means otherwise Indigo would get confused. Have a go and see how he likes it...if he enjoys it you can have lots of fun with it and if he doesnt enjoy it then by starting with a ladder and the tunnel you have lost nothing ...I will look forward to seeing and hearing about Indigo's progress 



StarlingWings said:


> Houdini, I am very impressed by your little show! :clap: :star:
> 
> Well worth the price, indeed
> 
> Mary, he's brilliant! I love "meeting" your flock


Thanks StarlingWings. Hee hee I dont think I can say they keep me sane but they do keep me busy and smiling


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wonderful training tips Mary ! Is this advice free? You know your birds are professionals after all! :laughing2: Oh, and I forgot to get Houdini's autograph after the show! Is Elsa preparing for any upcoming performances of her own?


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Elsa says she will book you in Julie to one of the VIP seats for her next performance and Houdini says you will have to come to his next performance to get his autograph and he also says; " dont forget the millet and if you have a honey seed bar with you then yum yum you get a better and more personalised autograph "


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

It takes a whole lot of hard work to get ready for a show. All the rigging has to be checked and made safe

*

Looks okay to me Houdini lets go fix the sign

*

Its not straight Houdini...Yes I can see thst Elsa

*

Thats perfect Houdini ...hold it steady there dont drop it

*

Okay stop fiddling with it now Houdini and go ring the bell the show must go on and we still have tickets to sell

*




And especially for those of you who asked for our autograph 

*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I love this ! They even work hard as stage hands before the show I see... that Elsa is a little bit bossy isn't she?  But Houdini is such an easy going type of guy that he just says "yes dear" doesn't he? :laughing2: He's a guy who knows the secret to things running smoothly, right? 

I wanted to thank Elsa for putting me on the VIP list for the next performance! I will also be sure to have my honey seed bar ready for Houdini, so I can get an extra special autographed photo!


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

RavensGryf said:


> I love this ! They even work hard as stage hands before the show I see... that Elsa is a little bit bossy isn't she?  But Houdini is such an easy going type of guy that he just says "yes dear" doesn't he? :laughing2: He's a guy who knows the secret to things running smoothly, right?
> 
> I wanted to thank Elsa for putting me on the VIP list for the next performance! I will also be sure to have my honey seed bar ready for Houdini, so I can get an extra special autographed photo!


Thanks Julie. I will tell Houdini he will have to pose extra special for your autograph pic...he will be very happy to do so when he hears he is getting a honey seed bar he is addicted to them sice he escaped from his cage and raided the shopping bag that first night and helped himself to the honey bar  Elsa says you are very welcome and hopes you enjoy the show


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I am very impressed with Houdini and Elsa's stage managing skills!  

They clearly know that being prepared is the first step to any great show :star:


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> I am very impressed with Houdini and Elsa's stage managing skills!
> 
> They clearly know that being prepared is the first step to any great show :star:


Of course they do after all they are professionals and they know their millet depends on it hee hee


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Its Show Time Folks 

Enter The Amazing Miss Elsa

*




Who fearlessly walks the tightrope ( err perch)* high above the crowd

*



Then there was a little interval as the Star Miss Elsa took some time out to practice her flying after which she returned to watch Houdini 

Enter the Great Houdini*

*




Houdini's bravery and skill on the trapeeze cannot be denied

*




Applause Please

*

Thank you Julie I really enjoyed the honey seed bar you paid for your autograph

* 

Yum Yum

*

And as per our contract here is your personalised autograph designed by myself and printed by: 
Feather Printing B. U.D.G.I.E. inc.

*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Three cheers for *Elsa and Houdini*, the show's star attraction!

_Hip hip, HOORAY!
Hip hip, HOORAY! 
Hip hip, HOORAY! _

:whoo: :first: arty3:

They did wonderfully with their tricks and both little ones are immensely talented  What a joy to see them perform "live" on stage! :clap:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Yay!! arty::2thumbs::clap: Great job Elsa and Houdini! :star: You two are so brave! Elsa on the high wire and Houdini doing a trapeze jump.. That was AMAZING!!  I can't wait to see what they're learning next. They're so talented! 

Oh thank you so much for the beautiful personalized autograph  I absolutely love it!! I'm so glad you enjoyed your favorite snack after the show Houdini... Did you offer Elsa a bite?


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> Three cheers for *Elsa and Houdini*, the show's star attraction!
> 
> _Hip hip, HOORAY!
> Hip hip, HOORAY!
> ...


They did. Im looking at the youtube video now which I didnt yesterday I just watched it on the camera phone before uploading them to youtube and they were fine so I presumed youtube would be the same but now as Im watching it the youtube quality is very poor so sorry about that...Houdini and Miss Elsa do thank you for the applause and the compliments though 



RavensGryf said:


> Yay!! arty::2thumbs::clap: Great job Elsa and Houdini! :star: You two are so brave! Elsa on the high wire and Houdini doing a trapeze jump.. That was AMAZING!!  I can't wait to see what they're learning next. They're so talented!
> 
> Oh thank you so much for the beautiful personalized autograph  I absolutely love it!! I'm so glad you enjoyed your favorite snack after the show Houdini... Did you offer Elsa a bite?


Hee hee little greedy guts ate it by himself Elsa wasnt interested in it. She doesnt like honey bars at least not yet anyway as Ive never seen her taste one yet. 
I wanted to add some jumps to Houdinis act so I went to the pet store that I got the swings in before to get a few similar that I could hang on the perch and have a line of jumps for him but they didnt have any of a suitable size...I think I had bought the last two in tje store a couple of weeks ago and Primrose and Nellow have one of them. Any way I found no swings but I found two something else hee hee


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Hee hee!  Your birdies are so cute, and the captions are perfect! Do you have a thread for the in the budgie pics forum?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Mary, that would be a great idea if you'd like to have an Ongoing Thread, as you'll see many of us do in the Budgie Pictures section .


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

RavensGryf said:


> Mary, that would be a great idea if you'd like to have an Ongoing Thread, as you'll see many of us do in the Budgie Pictures section .


Do I set up a new thread or bring this one from here to there as I see some of you have brought threads together or linked threads?


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

mexicoandice said:


> Hee hee!  Your birdies are so cute, and the captions are perfect! Do you have a thread for the in the budgie pics forum?


Thank you Tia. I will see about starting a thread there...can I post videos in the same thread in the budhie pics forum or do I have to hsve a video thread too ?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Birdigirl said:


> Do I set up a new thread or bring this one from here to there as I see some of you have brought threads together or linked threads?


However you'd like to do it Mary . I (or any mod) could change the title for you on this thread, OR you can start a new one. Actually, I personally kind of like this one separate. It has a theme of it's own. It's not just a pic thread, it's their Circus Performances thread .

You can put a link to this in an ongoing thread the way I did mine for example. But you don't 'have to' link anything.


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

RavensGryf said:


> However you'd like to do it Mary . I (or any mod) could change the title for you on this thread, OR you can start a new one. Actually, I personally kind of like this one separate. It has a theme of it's own. It's not just a pic thread, it's their Circus Performances thread .
> 
> You can put a link to this in an ongoing thread the way I did mine for example. But you don't 'have to' link anything.


Okay Thanks Julie...I will leave this one as is and just add a link to it and open a new thread tomorrow in the pic forum which means lots of new pics will have to be taken and uploaded so it might take me the weekend to do it...we will see how fast the pics upload to photobucket for me ...hee her if I had a good internet connection ye would never keep up with all the pics LoL


----------

